# Scan from an Epson Stylus CX3810



## sa1nt412 (Aug 29, 2009)

aloha,

I have an Epson Stylus CX3810 all in one. I can't figure out how to get it to scan. There is no scan button and when I open Image Capture it tells me there's nothing connected. 

What do I do?

Mahalo, Geralyn


----------



## simbalala (Aug 29, 2009)

I have an Epson perfection which probably works much the same.

For it there is a module...

/library/Image Capture/TWAIN Data Sources/EPSON Perfection 3170.ds

which is its interface with TWAIN.

Do you have a similar module? In my case I probably just ran the scanner install program and that file was copied to that location. It's been a few years now since I got the scanner (which works great BTW).

I never use Image Capture, I scan directly into Photoshop but Image Capture does work with the scanner (I just tested it) and it accesses it via that module.


----------



## sa1nt412 (Aug 29, 2009)

Aloha,

I am a newbie MAC user. 
What is a module? Where do I find it? How do I get to it? 
What is the scanner install program? Where do I find it? How do I get to it?

I can do all this stuff on a pc, but on the mac I don't even know how to set up my printer to use less ink, clean the nozzles, etc.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Mahalo!


----------



## fryke (Aug 30, 2009)

Well: Is there an installation CD for the all-in-one device? I see that epson.com doesn't have Mac drivers for the device. But http://lmgtfy.com/?q=epson+CX3810+mac+driver shows you some links for TWAIN drivers etc.


----------

